# [SOLVED] Dr. Debug Displays &quot;00&quot;



## ianjt (Aug 31, 2011)

I just put together a brand new build, and after having some trouble getting the GPU to work, I was finally on my way to installing Windows 7. However, I couldn't get my HDD or DVD drive to be recognized in the BIOS of the motherboard. I powered down the computer and made sure that the power to the SATAs was secure. Then, I turned the computer on again, and I get the code "00" with NOTHING else showing. The computer won't post, display an image on the monitor, anything. Just fans and lights. Also, the backlight on the power button and reset button on the motherboard are no longer there. 

I took everything out, breadboarded it, and still "00." I swapped the ram, took out the battery, unplugged the PSU, tapped the power buttons to release static, reseated the CPU and heatsink, unplugged/replugged the 24pin and 8-pin to the motherboard, and even took out the GPU. Still "00". 

Suspecting it's the motherboard, I sent for overnight shipping on the same model with the inention of RMA'ing for a refund on the current one. But, before ripping open another box, I want to be sure that I have covered all bases. Any suggestions? 

Build: 

Asrock p67 Extreme 4 
Core i5 2500k (stock HSF, for now) 
eVga GTX 580 
500GB WD SATA 
Rosewill 1000w PSU (for sli, eventually) 
2x Ripjaw 4.0gb


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Dr. Debug Displays "00"*

My first concern would be the Rosewill PSU. They are some of the most unreliable lowest quality PSU's available.


----------



## ianjt (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: Dr. Debug Displays "00"*

It was highly rated on Newegg. I tested the motherboard with an older Antec that's been working for years, and I got the same results.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Dr. Debug Displays "00"*

Have you tried plugging the drives into different SATA ports on the motherboard, or new cables? If you're using the dark blue ports, try the white.

If you've got SATA set to use IDE in BIOS, change it to ACHI, then hit F10 to save settings and exit.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Dr. Debug Displays "00"*

Bench Test
Remove EVERYTHING from the case.
Set the motherboard on a non conductive surface. The motherboard box is perfect for this. DO NOT PLACE THE MOTHERBOARD ON THE STATIC BAG! It can actually conduct electricity! 
Install the CPU and heat sink. 
Install 1 stick of RAM.
Install the video card and attach the power supply connection(s) to the card if your card needs it.
Connect the monitor to the video card.
Connect the power supply to the motherboard with both the 24pin main ATX Power connection and the separate 4 or 8 pin power connection.
Connect power to the power supply.
Do NOT connect ANYTHING else. Make sure you have the power connector on the CPU fan connected.
Use a small screwdriver to momentarily short the power switch connector on the motherboard. Consult your motherboard manual to find which two pins connect to your case's power switch. Then touch both pins with a screwdriver to complete the circuit and boot the system.

If all is well, it should power up and you should get a display. Then assemble the parts into the case and try again. If the system now fails to boot, you have a short in the case and need to recheck your motherboard standoffs.

If the system does not boot after this process, then you most likely have a faulty component. You'll need to swap parts, start with the power supply, until you determine what is defective.


----------



## ianjt (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: Dr. Debug Displays "00"*



koala said:


> Have you tried plugging the drives into different SATA ports on the motherboard, or new cables? If you're using the dark blue ports, try the white.
> 
> If you've got SATA set to use IDE in BIOS, change it to ACHI, then hit F10 to save settings and exit.


 
The only problem with that is that even with only the video card, a stick of ram, and the cpu with hsf, I cannot get the motherboard to display a code on the LED, which means I can't even POST. It simply reads "00". According to Asrock, "00" is not even used. From what I have gathered, the codes on the LED on the motherboard are in lieu of beep codes on other boards--so I can equate "00" to getting no beeps. This is what makes me think the board is faulty. 

I will receive the new motherboard today, and I will post an update.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Dr. Debug Displays "00"*

Test with the new Mobo on the bench as posted earlier.
Don't put a lot of faith in the reviews about the Rosewill PSU. 
Rosewill offers 1000W units from three manufacturers and none of them make good quality units.


----------



## ianjt (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: Dr. Debug Displays "00"*

Got the new motherboard, bench tested it, and everything works! I finished the build and am posting this on the completed product. So, I guess something happened to the motherboard...


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Dr. Debug Displays "00"*

Thanks for posting back with your solution.


----------

